# back from the k'zoo!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

And what a great time we had! 
We got to meet "Max's Mom" and her delightful pack, and watched Teddi do some very impressive dock diving. Ann is a WONDERFUL person and encouraged me to try dock diving, for which I'm not sure I'm thankful, since now the Tito Monster is OBSESSED with it! It was probably the most fun day he's ever had in his little life!
It's quite a dog show, with terrier races, lure coursing, weight pulling, dock diving, agility, obedience, rally, and of course conformation. And vendors!! Pretty much something there for everyone!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow...sounds like quite an event! Nothing like that in these here parts!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

That sounds like a ton of fun! Where are you going to find a dock for Tito to practice his new obsession???? Any pictures of the monster diving?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sounds like you guy's had lots of fun, wish we had a dock around here, Jack would be in heaven.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I can't find anywhere (yet) for him to practice. I've GOT to find something....
no, no photos. No one I knew was nearby with a camera. 
I think I'll buy my husband a new camera for father's day, so I can borrow it


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi all!!!! It was so much fun, and the weather cooperated too!! A great weekend!!! I have 3 exhausted dogs!! What a good thing. LOL

Teddi did qualify for her junior finals but she was probably a bit tired, but got very distracted. She still jumped fine, but not "big" junior jumps. She did a 9+ and a 10+ that should finish her UAD 2009 junior title which she would need for the Ultimate Air Games in Sept if we choose to go.

Belle my lab qualified in each of her agility runs but her highlight was the chance to go lure coursing. It is her favorite thing. We let her do the long course. She got a little tired at the end but she was not stopping! She wanted to do it again. Unfortunately on Sat agility ran late, and they were done, and they were not there on Sunday. Poor Belle.

Maxine was a great cheerleader. She strutted her stuff around the grounds. She is a tired girl today. 

It was great to meet Barb and Donna, and talk to so many nice people. People come from ALL OVER for this show since it is the big UKC National event. Great weekend!!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

PS 

IF DH and I ever get our web based picture site thingy (like flicker) going, we will be able to post videos. Hopefully since we are slowing down for a little while (after this coming weekend) we might get that done.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Glad you guys had fun, and got to meet up! Wish we could have been there!! Way to go to your fur-kids too!!! And to Tito for his new found passion


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww that sounds like so much fun! My boys LOVE dock diving too. Unfortunately they rarely have it down here, but also I don't have much spare time anyways. But we always try to go when we can. (And when I can afford it)


----------

